# Getting a good orange peel with the Laco TG-600 pump-sprayer?!



## Second Rodeo (10 mo ago)

I just bought the Laco TG-600 hand-pump spray gun for texturing small patches. The orange peel pattern I was able to produce was kind of stringy, and I am wondering if there's anything I can do to make it more circular. 

To clarify: the mud globs that it was spraying were longer than they were wide, which would be fine for KD, but what I want are globs that are more circular for a nice orange peel.

I was using an APL mud watered down to the consistency of pancake batter.

Pardon me if I should have posted this in the "Texturing" section - maybe this is an issue that isn't specific to the Laco, but I don't encounter this problem using my hopper and compressor, so I thought it was more related to the Laco. 

Thanks!


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

cant say for your sprayer but but sounds like smaller hole, less trigger pull, more pressure. not sure your limitations/adjustments on that tool sorry.


----------



## chvy454 (Jun 10, 2020)

Second Rodeo said:


> I just bought the Laco TG-600 hand-pump spray gun for texturing small patches. The orange peel pattern I was able to produce was kind of stringy, and I am wondering if there's anything I can do to make it more circular.
> 
> To clarify: the mud globs that it was spraying were longerthin mud than they were wide, which would be fine for KD, but what I want are globs that are more circular for a nice orange peel.
> 
> ...



I would thin down to the consistency of paint and work from there. adjust your disitance from patch. possibly how hard/fast you pump the handle.


----------



## bob.zeis.3 (Mar 30, 2021)

I've got the all brass one. The biggest thing is to keep the sprayer totally clean. Be sure to disassemble it and use a tube type brush cleaner to clean out the rubber pickup tube and be sure to clean the little holes on the side of the end of the copper tube.


----------

